# Je le regardais faire. Hagard.



## meliss

Bonjour. Là, je me demande qui est hagard - cel, qui regarde, le narrateur ou cel auquel il parle. Merci.
"Gino s’est levé et a balancé des grands coups de poing contre la carrosserie du véhicule. Hors de lui, il a saisi une barre de fer et a
pulvérisé le pare-brise et les rétroviseurs du Combi. Je le regardais faire. Hagard." (Petit Pays, G. Faye)


----------



## JClaudeK

"hagard" se rapporte à "je", selon moi.


----------



## janpol

hagard >> apposé à "je"
personnellement, je mettrais une virgule plutôt qu'un point.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord sur tous les points (y compris la virgule ).


----------



## meliss

Justement, c'est le point qui m'a fait douter. Mais c'était le choix de l'auteur. Merci à tous!


----------



## snarkhunter

janpol said:


> personnellement, je mettrais une virgule plutôt qu'un point.


... Pas moi. Pas ici. On est dans un registre un peu particulier. L'isolement du mot "hagard" vient justement renforcer l'usage du terme. Quand on est hagard, la pensée devient hâchée, intermittente.

La phrase aussi, donc. C'est tout à fait cohérent selon moi, d'un point de vue stylistique.


----------



## nicduf




----------



## Maître Capello

C'est un procédé malheureusement de plus en plus employé par les auteurs. Au sens strict, il n'est cependant pas correct syntaxiquement parlant. En effet, une phrase devrait toujours en principe au moins comporter un verbe.


----------



## k@t

meliss said:


> Bonjour. Là, je me demande qui est hagard - cel, qui regarde, le narrateur ou cel auquel il parle. Merci.


Il me semble que les deux interprétations sont possibles :
_Je le regardais faire, il était hagard.
Je le regardais faire, j’étais hagard._



Maître Capello said:


> En effet, une phrase devrait toujours en principe au moins comporter un verbe.


Ben pas forcément, ce sont des phrases qualifiées selon les auteurs de _non verbales,_ d’_averbales_ ou de _nominales_.


> Cet ouvrage se propose d'étudier la phrase averbale en français et de montrer en quoi elle constitue bien une phrase complète, au même titre que la phrase verbale. L'étude détaillée de quelques exemples permet de se rendre compte de la richesse énonciative de ce type de structure
> 
> LA PHRASE AVERBALE EN FRANÇAIS, Florence Lefeuvre - livre, ebook, epub


----------



## snarkhunter

k@t said:


> Ben pas forcément, ce sont des phrases qualifiées selon les auteurs de _non verbales,_ d’_averbales_ ou de _nominales_.


Oui. Et cela m'évoque toujours ce vers de Verlaine dans un poème appris jadis ("Effet de nuit") :

_La nuit. La pluie. Un ciel blafard que déchiquette_.

Alors on pourra sans doute arguer qu'on est là dans un poème et non dans un texte de nature plus "littéraire", mais je ne crois pas que ce soit une raison suffisante !

Et puis... Verlaine nous gratifie au moins d'un article devant le nom !

Et c'est vrai qu'on ne sait pas trop à quel _hagard hère_ il veut en venir !


----------



## SergueiL

k@t said:


> Il me semble que les deux interprétations sont possibles :
> _Je le regardais faire, il était hagard.
> Je le regardais faire, j’étais hagard._


Difficile de qualifier d'hagard un individu en train de détruire un véhicule, il est plus proche de la rage que de l'hébétude. Cet adjectif exprime plus certainement l'état du témoin de cette scène saisissante, le narrateur.


----------



## snarkhunter

... C'est vrai que cela semblerait plus en adéquation avec l'apparente abréaction du spectateur de la scène.


----------



## k@t

SergueiL said:


> Difficile de qualifier d'hagard un individu en train de détruire un véhicule, il est plus proche de la rage que de l'hébétude. Cet adjectif exprime plus certainement l'état du témoin de cette scène saisissante, le narrateur.


Syntaxiquement, ça me parait indécidable, sémantiquement, si l’hébétude est possiblement ( ?) plus du côté du spectateur, elle n’est pas impossible du côté de l’acteur de la violence :


> Mal rasé, _*hagard*_, l'homme _*frappe*_ autour de lui la demi-douzaine de policiers qui l'assaillent.
> Les assassins sont parmi nous





> Il _*frappait*_. _*Hagard*_, porté d'un coup d'aile hors des limites du raisonnement et des sensations, il n'était plus qu'une force en mouvement. Les dents serrées, les yeux exorbités, tout son être ramassé dans une formidable tension des nerfs
> Michel Zévaco - Oeuvres (68)





> Rudolf et Josef gesticulaient, hurlaient leur haine, tendaient le poing fermé vers elle, paraissaient hors d'eux, fous, _*hagards*_
> Heureux qui la verra dans cette autre lumière


----------



## JClaudeK

SergueiL said:


> Difficile de qualifier d'hagard un individu en train de détruire un véhicule, il est plus proche de la rage que de l'hébétude. Cet adjectif exprime plus certainement l'état du témoin de cette scène saisissante, le narrateur.



Entièrement d'accord.
contexte: un peu avant on peut lire: _"mes jambes se sont dérobées, je me suis rattrapé comme j'ai pu [...]. Ma tête tournait._


----------



## SergueiL

k@t said:


> Syntaxiquement, ça me parait indécidable, sémantiquement, si l’hébétude est possiblement ( ?) plus du côté du spectateur, elle n’est pas impossible du côté de l’acteur de la violence :


C'est une position très formelle. Dans ce contexte, aussi bien syntaxiquement que sémantiquement et narrativement cela me paraît décidable à disons... 99%.
Voir ici page 180.


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> _La nuit. La pluie. Un ciel blafard que déchiquette_.


Si l'on peut en effet admettre des phrases nominales, a fortiori en poésie, il n'en va à mon sens pas de même de phrases adjectivales…



k@t said:


> Il me semble que les deux interprétations sont possibles :
> _Je le regardais faire, il était hagard.
> Je le regardais faire, j’étais hagard._


Sans même parler de la sémantique qui ne laisse à mon sens aucun doute, d'un point de vue purement syntaxique, seule la seconde interprétation est appropriée. L'adjectif se rapporte en effet nécessairement au sujet de la phrase qui précède ; il ne peut qualifier son complément. Sinon il s'agit d'un solécisme à l'instar du trop courant _Dans l'attente de votre réponse, veuillez agréer…_


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Sans même parler de la sémantique qui ne laisse à mon sens aucun doute,


Il y a – me semble-t-il - deux choses, on répond à meliss :
sur ce contexte précis où on peut en effet supposer que *hagard* se rapporte à *je*, mais si la probabilité est possiblement forte, elle n’a rien d’absolu.
Et un peu plus généralement sur cette structure - qui n’est pas à interprétation unique – que meliss ou de futurs lecteurs de ce fil pourront rencontrer dans d’autres contextes.



Maître Capello said:


> d'un point de vue purement syntaxique, seule la seconde interprétation est appropriée. L'adjectif se rapporte en effet nécessairement au sujet de la phrase qui précède ; il ne peut qualifier son complément. Sinon il s'agit d'un solécisme à l'instar du trop courant _Dans l'attente de votre réponse, veuillez agréer…_


Dans ce cas et contrairement à l’exemple que vous donnez, nous avons deux propositions avec deux sujet distincts ;* hagard* ne peut-il être attribut du sujet de l’infinitive ?

Comme par exemple ici :


> Je la remerciai et, lui mettant dix sequins dans la main, _*je la laissai partir heureuse*_.
> 
> Histoire de ma vie : la version intégrale non censurée des mémoires de Casanova


*je* est le sieur Casanova ; *heureuse* qualifie donc bien le sujet de *partir* et non le narrateur.

Ou comme dans cet extrait tiré d'un ouvrage plus récent :


> Cette authenticité de Christophe, elle la vivait tous les jours, les nuits quand elle s'éveillait pour le regarder _*dormir, détendu*_ ;
> 
> Jardin et amours



là encore, *détendu* ne qualifie pas _*elle*_, mais le sujet de _*dormir*_, Christophe.



Maître Capello said:


> Si l'on peut en effet admettre des phrases nominales, a fortiori en poésie, il n'en va à mon sens pas de même de phrases adjectivales…


Le qualificatif « nominal » est ambigu, c’est une des raisons pour lesquelles ce terme n’est pas retenu par tous les auteurs, puisque contrairement à ce qu’il pourrait laisser entendre, il désigne toutes phrases sans verbe, donc pas uniquement celles dont le noyau est un nom, mais aussi celle dont le noyau est une préposition, un adjectif, un adverbe. Par ailleurs, cette tournure n’est vraiment pas limitée à la poésie.

Un exemple, avec trois belles phrases averbales (dont deux adjectivales), extrait d’un roman qui ne date pas d’aujourd’hui (Berl, 1927 : 578) :


> Il ne demande rien à personne. Fier. Comme moi. Idéaliste.


Ou encore là :


> Impossible de passer pour un benêt à ses yeux, mais je me demandais bien ce que ça allait me faire*. Inquiet* et _*excité*_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans l'exemple de Casanova, l'adjectif suit immédiatement la phrase sans aucune ponctuation forte intercalaire. Il va de soi que cet exemple est licite. C'est ajouter un point entre eux qui est à mon sens inapproprié.

_Je la laissai partir heureuse._  
_Je la laissai partir. Heureuse._  (le locuteur étant un homme)

Dans tous les autres exemples cités où l'adjectif est une phrase à lui seul, l'adjectif se rapporte d'ailleurs au sujet de la phrase qui précède.

_Il ne demande rien à personne. Fier. Comme moi. Idéaliste.
Impossible de passer pour un benêt à ses yeux, mais je me demandais bien ce que ça allait me faire. Inquiet et excité._

J'aimerais bien que l'on me montre des exemples d'auteur avec un adjectif-phrase dont l'antécédent serait un complément de la phrase qui précède…


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> si la probabilité est possiblement forte, elle n’a rien d’absolu.


Il me semblait que cette question était réglée une fois pour toutes.  


Maître Capello said:


> Sans même parler de la sémantique qui ne laisse à mon sens aucun doute, d'un point de vue purement syntaxique, seule la seconde interprétation est appropriée.


----------



## k@t

*1)* L’adjectif en apposition peut qualifier aussi bien le sujet de la principale que celui de l’infinitive. On pourrait donc avoir :

*Elle le laissa partir, heureuse* tout comme *Elle le laissa partir, heureux*.

*2)* La phrase averbale est toujours transformable en phrase verbale :

Elle le laissa partir, heureuse.
> Elle le laissa partir. Heureuse.
> Elle le laissa partir. Elle était heureuse.

Elle le laissa partir, heureux
> Elle le laissa partir. Heureux.
> Elle le laissa partir. Il était heureux.

*3) *Qu’est-ce qui interdit que dans cette phrase adjectivale le sujet implicite réfère au sujet de l'infinitive ?

D'ailleurs, à ce propos :


> Un constituant unique ne fait « phrase » que s’il est prédicatif. Le support référentiel de ces segments, implicite dans la séquence, est supposé être accessible en situation.
> 
> Franck Neveu - La structure de la phrase en français moderne


Dans la phrase qui nous occupe, il y a deux référents accessibles et possibles.
Oui, l’énoncé est ambigu, ce n’est ni le premier, ni le dernier ! 



Maître Capello said:


> J'aimerais bien que l'on me montre des exemples d'auteur avec un adjectif-phrase dont l'antécédent serait un complément de la phrase qui précède…



En bas de la page :


> Loussa ne voulait mériter que des femmes. Il en avait aimé quelques-unes. […] Admirables, toutes.
> 
> La Petite marchande de prose - La saga Malaussène






JClaudeK said:


>



C’est mignon tout plein de mettre des petits pouces, mais ça serait bien plus efficace d’étayer son sentiment avec quelques arguments, qui font ici cruellement défaut.


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> quelques arguments, qui font ici cruellement défaut.


  Ah bon ?
Les arguments ont déjà été donnés (et même à plusieurs reprises), par  les autres (que j'approuve) et par moi-même. Il suffit de lire ... !


----------



## k@t

J’ai lu et je n’ai pas vu d’arguments, uniquement une affirmation non justifiée : _*d’un point de vue syntaxique, seule la seconde interprétation est appropriée *_(puisque c'est cela que le pouce vient saluer).
A priori je ne suis pas d’accord, mais il est possible que je me trompe, cependant, si on ne me dit pas pour quelles raisons la première interprétation est impossible, ça ne m’aidera pas à éventuellement changer mon point de vue, ni à convaincre d’éventuels autres lecteurs indécis.


----------



## Maître Capello

> Loussa ne voulait mériter que des femmes. Il en avait aimé quelques-unes. […] Admirables, toutes.


Déjà, c'est du Pennac, alors évidemment…  Je pensais en fait à de la littérature non contemporaine, c'est-à-dire datant d'avant le XXe siècle, à une époque où les auteurs respectaient encore un tant soit peu la syntaxe. Je parlais par ailleurs d'exemples d'adjectif-phrase, c'est-à-dire d'un adjectif qui est une phrase à lui tout seul, sans aucun autre terme.


----------



## k@t

Hmmm, y aurait-y pas un peu comme de la mauvaise foi là ! 



Maître Capello said:


> Je pensais en fait à de la littérature non contemporaine, c'est-à-dire datant d'avant le XXe siècle, à une époque où les auteurs respectaient encore un tant soit peu la syntaxe


Ah oui, quand même, ça fait un siècle et 17 ans, presque 18, que la littérature est mourue ?! 

Alors,

1) Je m’abstiendrai de commenter ce jugement de valeur sur ce qui est ou n’est pas de la littérature (ah ben si, zut, en fait je l’ai fait, ça a dû trop me gratter, ou un truc comme ça ! ).

2) C'est assez fastidieux de trouver des exemples, surtout pour une tournure qui n’est pas la plus courante de toutes.

3) La question est ici celle de la phrase adjectivale -  donc de la phrase averbale dont le noyau est un adjectif, ce qui est le cas ici - et du support référentiel de cet adjectif.

4) Par ailleurs, la phrase de Pennac aurait tout à fait pu être transformée ainsi : Admirables. Toutes.

5) J’ai le sentiment qu’il y a comme un renversement des rôles : j’ai déjà apporté pas mal d’arguments* qui allaient dans le sens d’une double lecture de cette structure, vous aucun pour prouver votre affirmation qui se contente … d’affirmer. N’est-ce pas un poil court ? 


* Allez un dernier, en plus il est proche de la phrase objet de ce fil :


> - Constructions appositives : Claire voit partir, l’air hagard, son meilleur ami. [Claire, qui a l’air hagard, voit partir son meilleur ami] = l’air hagard est incident au sujet (Claire) ; [Claire voit partir son meilleur ami, qui a l’air hagard] = l’air hagard est incident à l’objet (son meilleur ami).
> source


(page 62 du même article est donnée une série d’énoncés adjectivaux ambigus parce que rattachable à différent éléments de la phrase.)

Donc,
*Claire voit partir son meilleur ami, l’air hagard*.
> _Claire voit partir son meilleur ami. L’air hagard._
= 1) il avait l’air hagard.
= 2) elle avait l’air hagard.


----------

